# Fish Creek Big Drop



## BoscoBoater

Ha! Beat that score dude!


----------



## td

So did he stick it? Body position looks like it would have been tough for him to recover from, but still cool he went for it. And no, I don't have any pics of myself in the air off anything near that size, but if it makes you feel better I took a pretty good header off an unexpected 15 footer in the trees on Friday. Too bad there isn't anything steep to ski around the boat...


----------



## caspermike

Falling takes zero talent, any talentless hack can jump from a cliff an flow with gravity... So I do not count this as "getting it done" Actually this is the opposite, good luck with the body when you are older maybe you will gain a bit of wisdom too.. "Talentless hack" out. Also his tracks above looks like he's a gaper I don't see a single turn just side slipping.


----------



## 39571

I am so glad you posted this pic from the paper. The best part is he was so vain about it he called a reporter to come take photos and write a story, what a douche. Guess I am just another talent less hack, because I do not have reporters follow me around.


----------



## erdvm1

What kind of jacket is that? Nice color. Oh by the way he's way too flat, he won't land that well.
I suggest he give it another try and get it right.


----------



## Cutch

What, no rodeo flip? 

More pictures of people doing questionable things please. Call the paper if you have to.


----------



## latenightjoneser

Rider was Chris Rhodes. Surprised to see such hating here on the buzz. Hate on . . .


----------



## BoscoBoater

*The rest of the story........*

*Steamboat Springs resident drops Hell's Wall*



Steamboat Springs — This was the moment Steamboat Springs snowboarder Chris Rhodes had anticipated for 13 years.

He roped in, got to a ledge he built and put on his snowboard. He cleared his mind.

“I shut everything off,” Rhodes said. “I sort of blacked out and focused on doing exactly what I needed to do.”

He radioed down to buddies below and to photographer Aryeh Copa, who was waiting one-quarter mile across Fish Creek Canyon.

Now was the time.

“I told myself, ‘You can do it. You can do it. Just do it. You’re here,’” Rhodes said. “I told the guys on the radio there was no time like the present. I shut my mind off, said a couple Hail Marys and Our Fathers.”

With that, Rhodes rode the spine at the top of Hell’s Wall in Fish Creek Canyon, popped off 5 feet before snow met cliff, did a grab and free fell to the landing. The cliff, which measures 80 to 120 feet tall, has become backcountry lore in Steamboat Springs.

Rhodes wasn’t the first snowboarder to drop the famed cliff, but he’s one of only a few.

“I think it’s definitely the biggest thing around here,” said skier Kerry Lofy, the person who most recently dropped Hell’s Wall in 2009. “It’s definitely the biggest around the ski area. For a snowboarder to do it is huge. ... I’m super stoked for Chris that he did it. It’s not for everyone, I can tell you that.”

The cliff is dangerous, and it takes a calculated person and a near-perfect landing for everything to go right.

#The top portion of the cliff has at least a 50-degree slope. From there, the line rides a spine at the top with the same slope. On skier's left is the aptly named Chainsaw Gully. To the right are 90-foot lodgepole pines. One bad move and that’s it.

“It’s a death fall to the left and death fall to the right,” Rhodes said.

It takes someone with experience, like Rhodes.

He moved to Steamboat in 2000 from Ohio with worn-out ski boots and skis. His friend introduced him to snowboarding that year, and Rhodes was able to ski five days each week while going to class at Colorado Mountain College.

From there, Rhodes started to venture into the backcountry. He said that during the past 13 years, he has more days in the backcountry than at Steamboat Ski Area. He estimates he has dropped more than 600 cliffs and spent about 800 days in the backcountry.

“I’ve ridden past Hell’s Wall for 13 years,” he said. “I knew it was a possibility, but I just had to be 100 percent dialed on my research.”

With what he called “adrenaline-seeking behavior,” Rhodes knew this was the year.

He started casing the area early in the season and then got serious about it in late January. He probed the landing, packed in the top section and thought of every scenario.

He knew the landing spot was 25 feet wide, one side encased in giant boulders and the other in dead trees.

He waited and waited for the right conditions. Finally, after two recent storms hit, Wednesday felt like the right day. There was plenty of snow at the landing, and by about 2 p.m., the sun poked out.

Now was the time.

He rode off the spine, hucked himself, did a double mute grab and then went into the coffin position with his hands and arms across his chest to land.

He landed on his shoulders, back and tailbone and popped up.

The landing hole was the size of a Volkswagen bug. A 30-foot splash of powder flew out in every direction.

“The biggest thing was, it had been executed perfectly,” he said. “I over-prepared myself in every way I could.”

Rhodes rode down, had one beer at the T-Bar and then met his wife, two children and in-laws for dinner.

For him, it was a dream come true and just another day in Steamboat.

“People in Steamboat say you’re living the dream,” he said. “It’s so true. It really is.

"I love this place. The bottom line is, I love Steamboat. I love that canyon. That’s why I live here. That’s why I’m happy to have my wife, kids and business all here.”

Luke Graham, [email protected]


----------



## yetigonecrazy

balls.

falling doesn't take much effort......but committing yourself to that drop is. it doesn't take much to say "dropping" but it takes a lot to actually start the motion. ive got respect after hearing the tale. hope we get to see video!


----------



## caseybailey

latenightjoneser said:


> Rider was Chris Rhodes. Surprised to see such hating here on the buzz. Hate on . . .


 Really? It says you've been a member for a while. I like to think of the buzz as a place where you can lie naked on the table and then have everyone tell you how many moles you have....


----------



## TuffGonG

I cant wait for the validity of my comment to be judged... Looks flat, did he stick it?


----------



## mhelm

It's funny to see the posts on here. This is one of the coolest pictures I've seen on here all winter, but all the posers wanna talk smack. Most of us with talent have been too busy actually going out and having fun instead of posting crap on mtbuzz. CasperM has more than 5,000 posts on here, and they are usually not positive comments. Sick shot, and I'd like to take a few of you guys out into Fish Creek Canyon and watch your backsides turn brown after you shit yourselves....


----------



## bucketboater

mhelm said:


> It's funny to see the posts on here. This is one of the coolest pictures I've seen on here all winter, but all the posers wanna talk smack. Most of us with talent have been too busy actually going out and having fun instead of posting crap on mtbuzz. CasperM has more than 5,000 posts on here, and they are usually not positive comments. Sick shot, and I'd like to take a few of you guys out into Fish Creek Canyon and watch your backsides turn brown after you shit yourselves....


 The excessive side slip and fuzzy green dot took away from an otherwise great photo.


----------



## caspermike

If he didn't ride out of the landing as in stick it. Than this is as cool as Jamie's 200 ft Hail Mary god bless bro.. You wanna pat on the back for stupidest shit pulled this season, shit son. Sick in my book isn't making a bath tub size hole in powder after you side slip off a cliff bud. 

Mhelm get a life buddy. Don't be a follower... Pick your own lines boss

As for getting it done hope he doesn't have children...


----------



## Cutch

caspermike said:


> As for getting it done hope he doesn't have children...


Don't be that guy, Mike. Hopefully he does have kids, and thus inspires them to live their dreams. Fucking weak to judge someone as a parent based on their recreation being dangerous. There was an entire thread on this last month.


----------



## erdvm1

It's really slow on the forums

Go ahead
Be that guy.


----------



## seanski06

must have felt awesome...


----------



## twitch

If you're going to be that guy, at least do your reading...


> Rhodes rode down, had one beer at the T-Bar and then met his wife, two children and in-laws for dinner.


Party on.


----------



## erdvm1

By children do they mean actual offspring or is that more of a metaphor for, lets say, entourage?


----------



## caspermike

Inspire? Are you high on crack Kyle. Children going big is inspirational. An adult pulling a not so cool line to bomb hole ahah def not inspirational kinda hypocritical to inspiration. I'd call it this generation lack of sense of reality. Man what did that even prove or give this guy besides a pre mid life crisis. Stellar tree lines that flow are it bud. Each there own bud maybe the big bomb hole can teach a valuable life lesson like Jesus is real ask Jamie... That dude had kids aswell... Keep it respectful boss love you guys. Suck to snap a spine not because it was a natural accident, because you were playing with fire. Keep safe use them brains, don't loose them brains. Seriously if you don't ride out of it, it doesn't count. if theres no way to ride it out 
you probably shouldn't hit it unless snowboarding to you is crawling around in snow after every pillow. Example Rolf inter-tubing metlako. Sick but def not really legit... 

Anyways calling the news ahahahahah hypy as shit


----------



## mhelm

Damn Casper, looks like you're the one with no life... 5,220 posts. You've always got something to say about everything. YOU ARE THE DEFINITION OF DOUCHE ON mtbuzz!!!


----------



## caspermike

Hey buds go back to pretending how to boat brah... Mhelm shouldn't you be out getting sickter? Mr big life..ohh no that what I thought more three foot slowmo boofs.. Keep it core to the source..

No lifer out! Definition of douche cleans out the bogus stuff so sure you could call me that. Bullshit cAuses illusions so take the bullshit out and you might not be such a tool yourself boss. You should go huck that cliff looks sick. Like so sick I would risk breaking my back and being wheel chair bounded.

Epic!!! This life of yours seems mis skewed.

Once again nothing sick or cool about careless decisions.


----------



## mhelm

caspermike said:


> Hey buds go back to pretending how to boat brah... Mhelm shouldn't you be out getting sickter? Mr big life..ohh no that what I thought more three foot slowmo boofs.. Keep it core to the source..
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit you are a fucking AssHole! Nobody on here likes you, so just accept that.
> 
> You may be a good boater, but I would never boat with you because of all the horse shit that flows out of your mouth.
> 
> Half the stuff you say makes no sense anyway. Go back to 5th grade and learn how to use some proper grammar.
> 
> You're not cool enough to hang with the people I paddle with, and I would never trust anyone like you. Learn some manners you dick!!!


----------



## caspermike

Do yourself a favor and huck that cliff boss it's so sick, mr sensitive..

I didn't figure I was "cool" enough to paddle in your click boss. And you don't have to trust anyone like me its a free world boss. You don't have to trust me for me to save you and your friends boss. Good luck with that attitude I'd love to throw you a rope anyday! You be the one soundin like a putz. I know you started the buzz when it died sorry you have no sense of anything other than your "cool" sickness. Come to montana buds we can run the goods. And speak for yourself you act like you know all kinda sound like a buzzard acting like they are on sportscenter. There's no scores bud

Btw get a grip broseph. The world didn't end. Also you can't technically say learn some manners you dick... That's a hypocritical statement mr grammar.


----------



## mhelm

Keep adding to your post count... wow! Say bud a few more times. Still, your words make absolutely no sense. Do you even read what you post? You sound so gangsta white boy!!! We should all be so scared of you and bow down to your awesomeness. Put up some more shaky ass videos from your cool helmet-cam. I never said this was an amazing photo, but who are you to critisize anyone?


----------



## caspermike

If I sound gangsta to you than, you seriously need to get out of your comfort zone BUDZ. Honestly you get way overheated like an old Volkswagen. Take a chill pill, i will leave you alone you seem like you have enough emotional issues at this present time.... Also I don't try to make money on vids so therefore what I have is totally fine for keeping them as memories. not to make friends BUDZ. Not trying to impress your mother. Just think its nice if somebody would like to study up for a run like the box they have that option to see what they will have to run, before somebody like yourself possibly gets them self in over there head.. 

As for criticizing I didn't realize I needed a Boy Scout badge buds. criticize is spelled with a "c" if you didn't know.

The action in the photo is still lame.. Snow douche and a back ache for a week ,sickter..


----------



## mhelm

Looks like I know how to push your buttons. Keep on with your unreadable rants. They make us all laugh. Don't assume that you know anything about me. With you, we can read your 5,224 posts to get some idea how amazingly pathetic your mind works!


----------



## caspermike

Know how to push my buttons are you some kind of idiot? No you aren't pushin my buttons yes this is my last post to you because you don't seem to understand I am leaving you alone due to your own weakness not mine buds 5 thousand whatever posts still is under three per day do the math, get a grip, and quit keeping score, because you are loosing out on life bro with your jelousy...

Your bs doesn't change my opinion on risk vs reward. I see little of the later in this and stand firm that calling a news crew in to document your cahones is well unspirited..


----------



## BrianK

I like the picture. Nice job.


----------



## mhelm

Mike's buttons must have been pushed because he's still ranting a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## blutzski

caspermike said:


> I don't see a single turn just side slipping.


That's redundant. He's a snowboarder.


----------



## 39571

blutzski said:


> That's redundant. He's a snowboarder.


Says the guy that lives in golden


----------



## bobela4

*Fantastic!!*



swimteam101 said:


> I THOUGHT I WOULD PASS THIS STEAMBOAT SHOT ON FOR ALL TO ENJOY.
> 
> I'd also like to add before the "did he stick", "looks flat" , "anyone can huck themselves" comments start to appear PLEASE remember to include a photo of yourself getting it done so that we can judge the validity of your comments. All submission lacking a photo will most likely fall in to the talentless hack demographic.


Nice work!! Fish Creek canyon is loads of fun. It's even more special when there's enough snow to drop Hell's Wall.


----------



## Phillips

BrianK said:


> I like the picture. Nice job.


Super cool photo. . . the perspective is unique.


----------

